# schwinn Whizzer barn find...need help with ID



## jal9846 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just picked up what appears to be a 1948 vintage schwinn whizzer.  I am trying to identify this bike as a true factory whizzer or kit.  It has a schwinn single springer front with bolt on engine mounts, sporting an h series motor.  Post style person seat, maroon paint with cream pinstripe, twist grip controls, and carter carb.  Engine I'd number is H132055.  The frame has 2 numbers.  On the very bottom of the pedal housing there is very clearly stamped X6774.  On the backside of pedal housing there is stamped 5554.  Internet research seems to suggest this could be an early pacemaker?  Is it true?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 27, 2015)

It looks like an S-10 Model, Nice bike, nice clutch!!!!


----------



## lee friend (Jan 27, 2015)

Schwinn model S-10, built by Schwinn for a motor attachment.
24 inch wheels.
Has Whizzer Bi Matic-2speed clutch.
Nice find.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jan 27, 2015)

The biomatic was problematic in the extreme!  This might be good news in that having clutch problems may have given the engine less wear. Only a few people work on those clutches.  You can go with an easy guide manual clutch which is what most riders prefer.  The rack on the back is a great asset.  I have an S 10 unrestored.  It is a special frame to accept an engine in a 24 inch bike without being a pacemaker.  I will send you pictures of the difference.  Some say that this is the most rare of all of the models. You need a cover for that belt after you decide on the clutch type.  You should have a special pin "squared off" striping and it has the bar to reenforce the back brake arm.  It is all there and a light that is battery operated?


----------

